# iPod Touch / Airport Express



## iBook12" (26 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un iPod Touch et j'aimerais diffuser de la musique à des hauts-parleurs distants à l'aide de mon Airport Express... 

Depuis l'iPod Touch via l'Airport Express... est-ce réalisable ?


PS : J'ai un routeur wifi Samsung, c'est pas une borne Airport...


----------



## DeepDark (26 Septembre 2008)

Je doute que ça soit possible...

Par contre solution : borne Airport Express + iTunes du Mac + Remote sur iPod Touch


----------



## iBook12" (26 Septembre 2008)

Je savais que c'était possible ça...

Mais j'attends encore d'autres avis sur ma question initiale !


----------



## iBook12" (26 Septembre 2008)

Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## pincona (8 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
Je me pose la même question et m'étonne que ce ne soit pas possible.
as tu trouvé une solution ????
Merci 
++


----------



## gowann (1 Décembre 2009)

Cela semble malheureusement impossible !

http://www.ipodtouchin.com/can-ipod-touch-stream-airport-express/blogroll/

Dommage...


----------

